# DVR 522 - L4.11 Software version



## dishnh

Does anyone have any information on what enhancements this version entails?

Thank You!


----------



## nova828

Hopefully it fixes the problem of the 522 crashing while recording 2 shows at once. I'm still on L298 on mine.


----------



## robert koerner

So far, I've never had a problem recording two events at the same time, even while I'm watching a recorded event at the same time.

Current software is 298
TV1 UHF Pro Setup is disabled
No caller ID here
Average temp, 114F
One TV, one remote control

Bo


----------



## javaman

I received 4.11 last night. The fast forward and rewind seems flaky, slow and at times freezing the image with the slower speeds. It was flaky before during live events where it occasionally refused to work at all. Hopefully they fixed that annoyance.

One new thing I noticed is on the recordings list. There is additional info for episode number and air date. Its hit or miss on older shows. I have recordings of the Avengers from the 60's and they're listed as 1996.

One other thing I just saw, on the diagnostics page there is a button labeled H/W tests but its greyed out.


----------



## NedDorsey

I've been on 2.98 for what seems like forever. I noticed I had 4.11 this morning. I like the extra "Episode Number" and "Original Air Date" information. You can also now rename the recorded shows - handy for not wanting your kids to know that you're recording those late-night Cinemax shows with "s*x" in the title


----------



## markav

nova828 said:


> Hopefully it fixes the problem of the 522 crashing while recording 2 shows at once. I'm still on L298 on mine.


I'm updated, and unfortunately it seems the problem is not 100% corrected, at least on my machine at the moment.

I was just watching a program while recording two other programs. I paused what I was watching, and when I came back I could not continue.

The good thing is that it did not completely freeze up or crash. I could get back out to the program list, and it seems that I could watch some programs, but not others. I did not have time to investigate this much while it was still recording two programs.

After it had finished recording one of the two programs, I could go back and watch the original program it was freezing up on... BUT, it restarted from the beginning and you had to press play AFTER you "started" the program.

So there are a couple positives: (1) It did not lock up completely and/or crash anymore, and (2) It seemingly does not interrupt your recordings (though I haven't tried to watch them yet.)

Looks like they've still got some work to do, though. Although I haven't tried a simple reboot since I noticed the update. Maybe that would clear some stuff up.


----------



## robert koerner

Yup.

30 second skip freezes a lot now, has more problems getting in sync with the pix; same for back skip.

I tried it on a "live" broadcast, same problem.

My 522 is less reliable than it was before the "improvement"?

L411


----------



## markav

robert koerner said:


> Yup.
> My 522 is less reliable than it was before the "improvement"?


Yeah. After all the problems of the early days, they seemed to have things straightened out for awhile there. Except for the past couple updates, I've been very happy with the machine in recent times. Price of progress, I guess.


----------



## Kevin Brown

I thought 298 was a pretty good version. Not perfect, but one I could live with.


----------



## Apache

My fast forward works sometimes, when using the 30 second jump forward(commecial skip) button, sometimes what I am watching starts over at the beginning for no reason. Wish I had 2.98 back, it was much better.


----------



## mdubose

I am also having some of the problems other folks have listed; using the 30 second skip button sometimes freezes (I found that after hitting skip back I can skip forward again. Frequently when fast forwarding the program will restart from the beginning. I've had this happen when fast forwarding (at different speeds) and also when skipping forward in rapid succession.


----------



## Shadowtester

Yea my DVR522 was downgraded about 1 week ago I would really like it if they would upgrade me back to L2.98 I had an occasional problem with it rebooting when starting to record on both tuners but the fast forward and reverse and skip forward and skip back at least worked. And it would only crash occasionally when both tuners started a recording not almost nightly with no reason like now with L4.11 only improvement I see is the additon of the episode # and original air date.


----------



## maximum

I wondered why skip forward/backward started acting up. Come to find out the software got upgraded (or should I say downgraded) the other night. This version SUCKS! Dish needs to stop treating their customers as beta testers.:nono:

I wonder if this version is their answer to the TiVo lawsuit.

*C'mon Dish, put L298 back on our receivers until you get the bugs worked out.*


----------



## robert koerner

This is a PAIN!

Maybe they want us to upgrade to the 622 to get a reliable unit?


----------



## Kevin Brown

Question for y'all. (This is only after a few nights with 411.) I also see the 30s skip forward/freeze problem ... but it seems to happen a lot more with old recordings? If I'm in a program catching up, I don't see it as much in that case. In fact, I can't remember a freeze with a current program. ??


----------



## robert koerner

Unfortunately, it plagues every recording.
Bob


----------



## P Smith

Slow down ... new version L4.12 spooling last two days. So far for 200+ 522s and 625s total.


----------



## pastorgadget

A couple of days ago I lost sattelite 110 and I have no idea why, it came back on after several resets. I wonder if it was a software issue?


----------



## DJ Lon

markav said:


> Although I haven't tried a simple reboot since I noticed the update. Maybe that would clear some stuff up.


I have, doesn't work. 

I think the most annoying thing is that I've really gotten used to using the jump buttons and now they make the recording start over or stop playback altogether. Also x15 and x60 seem to be going at the same speed?


----------



## robert koerner

Hope it fixes the 30 second skip problem.

If it does,  happy camper again.
Bob


----------



## Kevin Brown

OK, the other night, I had to reverse skip a bunch of times in a row. Stupid thing crashed, and rebooted itself. 411 sucks.


----------



## rguyor2

Also having trouble since L4.11 "update". Neither Fastforward or Rewind work at all, just freezes playback like the pause button. Also having issues using skip ahead and back causing the recording to start over from the beginning. Now the system is completely locking when trying to play back a recorded program. What have they done? grrrr

Just so I don't sound like a "negative nancy" the extra info in the guide and recorded shows is nice ;-)


----------



## robert koerner

I seem to remember having an option to not install a software upgrade. 

I can't seem to find it on my 522. Was that only on my 510?

Since the updated software causes problems, and I'm not aware of any way to roll back the update, any way to prevent updates being applied until I'm willing to have it applied?

Bob


----------



## P Smith

Only Dish have the power to rollback, it happened but on very rare occasions.


----------



## neilo

mdubose said:


> Frequently when fast forwarding the program will restart from the beginning. I've had this happen when fast forwarding (at different speeds) and also when skipping forward in rapid succession.


I was wondering why this was happening. I thought I was doing something wrong.
It has been quite annoying.

Neil


----------



## Kevin Brown

> Also having issues using skip ahead and back causing the recording to start over from the beginning.


Bingo. The first time this happened, I thought I did something. I've seen it a few times now.

Reverse and forward skip work *most* of the time for me, but sometimes the pictures freezes.

Don't these people know what "alpha" and "beta" testing is? Or ... are we it?


----------



## kristym

I have this problem as well with the fast forwarding of recorded programs. Whew -- I thought it was just my receiver! I even contacted dish and they had no clue how to help me, but they never even brought up that it was related to the software.


----------



## javaman

Same problems as described above. Recordings jumping to the beginning, a visual search that works occasionally, other times pausing the image. I had to reboot once because my 522 froze up after using the skip forward and nothing was responding.

Its amazing that users like us can detect these problems within mere hours of receiving new firmwares. Sure makes me wonder who if anyone actually tests these updates beforehand.

That 4.12 can't get here soon enough.


----------



## P Smith

At SG we have first reports about L4.12


----------



## kristym

sounds like 4.12 will fix most of the ff/rew freezing problems.

So...silly question. How do I check my current software level?


----------



## robert koerner

Easiest way is to playback a record show, and hit 30 second skip. Hit it two or three times.

When it screws up, you know you've got the improved software.

Bob


----------



## P Smith

kristym said:


> sounds like 4.12 will fix most of the ff/rew freezing problems.
> 
> So...silly question. How do I check my current software level?


Go to System Info screen or press Menu twice.


----------



## DJ Lon

Got L412 last night. Haven't had a chance to test it yet.


----------



## P Smith

The range of S/N extended to 56172867-65798235 today.


----------



## robert koerner

Turned my unit on this morning--noticed the different menu.

Skip forward and back seems to be working OK again.

Happy again with my unit again.

Must be something wrong with my eyes or my 10 month old TV. Some pictures seem to look better but I swear there seems to be flicker at times. Like when my monitor's refresh rate is set around 60hz?

Bob


----------



## chaddux

I haven't watched anything recorded with 4.12 yet but I did rewind and fast forward using the buffer. Didn't notice any issues but I didn't spend much time on it.


----------



## Shadowtester

I received 4.12 tuesday night and watched a couple of recorded shows last night the fast forward and rewind seems to be ok as does the skip forward and skip back. Also no random reboots yet and so far no audio drop outs when both tuners start recoding while watching a recorded show looks like its much better than 4.11 sofar.


----------



## javaman

4.12 here too. Just to echo what's been said, much better. I've watched several hours of shows with none of the previous freezing problems during Skip and Fast FWD/REW. Feels like 2.98 again.


----------



## robert koerner

Guess we are back to the future now?
Bob


----------



## Shadowtester

I had it stall last night while skipping forward though a comercial had to press play again to get it to start playing the video again but that is the first time since 4.12 where it was happening several times each night with 4.11 much much better


----------



## Kevin Brown

I have 4.12 now. Does seem better. The fast forward and rewind speeds are better, but I don't know if they are 100% fixed. I did have one occurrence so far of fast forwarding, a freeze, and the box kicked me out of the recording I was watching. Just started it up again and fast forwarded to where it "lost it" the 1st time.


----------



## Shadowtester

Well I have seen the pause effect while using the skip forward and skip back serveal time now so its not 100% fixed but liveable right now. Another thing I have noticed when I start a pre recorded 1 hour show the time remaining wil show as 13:35 kind of strange


----------



## javaman

Guess I spoke too soon because I've been noticing that "blank screen" effect on lots of recordings. I'll go to start or resume and there's nothing but a blank screen. I have to stop and start all over again to get it to play. So it looks like they never completely fixed that from 4.11 either.


----------



## Shadowtester

I think 412 was just a bandaid for the major bugs that 411 caused it was not the cure they still have a ways to go.


----------



## robert koerner

OK.

I'm getting the same blank screen stuff. One time, it just froze and then reacquired the sats.

I've also noticed that a few commercials lack sound--a nice feature if you get stuck with a recorded commercial!

Plus, it is not recording the first 2 minutes of a recording--it recorded 28 minutes out of the programed 30 minutes. Has done that once a week or once every other week since 411.

Bob


----------



## DJ Lon

Every once in a while when playing back a recorded program the program will just stop playing and either two things happen: I can get back to the menu to restart playing the program or the receiver will reboot all by itself.


----------



## robert koerner

Yup
412 is worse than 298
Bob


----------



## Kevin Brown

But 412 is better than 411. At least we have a positive trend.


----------



## EVAC41

Kevin Brown said:


> But 412 is better than 411. At least we have a positive trend.


Yea when my 522 had the 411. I called dish network and they told me that it was a software issue and that a fix should be out soon or they could swap me a new reciever thru the Dish Home protection plan. Then a couple of weeks after that I noticed the 412 software version and it looked like it fixed a couple of things but not everything. I still get freezes up once in a while and when I am doing the 30 second skip it sometimes it just shows a blank screen until I hit the skip button again. Also was anyone having trouble with it going back to the beginning of the show when you are doing the 30 second skip. That made me mad!!!

Also does anyone know if they are ever going to have the Dish on demand like they have on the 625?

Thanks,
Shawn


----------

